# Parti at Canada!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Good looking boy!! 

**Even with the poms...  lol


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Just can't get enough of him! Such an amazing accomplishment and a huge milestone for partis. Kudos to you for making that trip and putting the time and effort into growing coat on these partis to be able to enter them.


----------

